# Not feeling attracted by opera



## Juan (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi:

I really enjoy almost all classical music genres (solo instruments - specially piano, symphonies, concertos, chamber music, etc.). I am just not attracted by vocal music. I like some lieder, though. But definitely not opera (anyone on the same boat? ). And i wonder why. Some of the reasons are, probably:

I have never attended an opera representation.
I am almost unaware of the plot.
I dislike recitatives.

Of course i enjoy some opera parts. Overtures, some arias. But, for instance, i prefer to listen to Carmen orchestral suites instead of the opera itself ! 

I know so many opera fans, that i am sure i am missing something. But, where to start? (surely not Wagner). 

Regards


----------



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

Just for fun listen to the 1955 live recording from La Scala of Maria Callas's Casta Diva. That's the Simionato, del Monaco recording. Who knows, it might change your mind.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, Wagner

Lohengrin, the Kempe one on EMI. It'll get you.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm quite similar to you. I think the music can be wonderful, at least in places, but I'm not a fan of the spectacle (not yet, anyway). I generally dislike plays as well, so I imagine it is a larger aversion to stage drama.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Perhaps you should start small, 2-3 hours of opera can really drag, doesn't matter how gripping the plot is if your mind wanders in all the warbling. Try out some one act operas http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:One-act_operas some of these can be still pretty long, Another option is mono-dramas, one character operas so you can focus on one dramatic voice and don't get bewildered by comings and goings. Here's a few varied, one CD operas I like:

Bartock - Bluebeard's Castle
Puccini - Gianni Schicchi, Suor Angelica
Golijov - Ainadamar
Mascagni - Cavalleria rusticana
Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
Sciarrino - Lohengrin

Monodramas:
Poulenc - La voix humaine
Schoenberg - Erwartung


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Get thee to YouTube and explore. Especially look at composers you already like. Also don't forget modern opera you might like that if Verdi is not your style. Try to find singers you like. May ai suggest Joyce Didonato? Also google operas for their plots. Supertitles are your friend.Good luck


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Are you following the libretto along as they sing?
I can't stress how important that is.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I can't get into operas either. Just love the music you already have. I agree with picking your favorite composers for symphonies/concertos and find their most popular opera.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Juan said:


> Hi:
> 
> I really enjoy almost all classical music genres (solo instruments - specially piano, symphonies, concertos, chamber music, etc.). I am just not attracted by vocal music. I like some lieder, though. But definitely not opera (anyone on the same boat? ). And i wonder why. Some of the reasons are, probably:
> 
> ...


It happens this way. When I was young there was a Mario Lanza film entitled " The Great Caruso", I went to see it and was immediately smitten. I was quite convinced that Lanza was the greatest---which he wasn't. But I wanted to hear those tunes again so I went to the library and withdrew some 78 rpm,shellac records with one aria on each side. I used to buy such discs second-hand for one penny each at junk shops, they were like Alladin's caves to me. But then I wanted to know what they were singing about and the whole thing grew and grew.Eventually I went to my first opera and it was the famous Giulini "Don Carlos" at Covent Garden and I was knocked out. I was on leave from the army in Germany at the time and when I returned there I discovered that the place was full of local opera houses.I saw stuff there that you do not see in the UK or the USA. Now I have a whole room full of opera recordings ,books and libretti. Vocal music is my thing, but do NOT go out and buy a heap of complete opera recordings , but work up through selections and as has been said always have the words with you. By the way haven't you got a friend or relation who would be helpful?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I'm quite similar to you. I think the music can be wonderful, at least in places, but I'm not a fan of the spectacle (not yet, anyway). I generally dislike plays as well, so I imagine it is a larger aversion to stage drama.


You don't really need a stage drama, you're really a sort of mobile drama in yourself.


----------



## Juan (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for your good advices! I will try them, and tell you if i make any progress in my opera appreciation. I am a cd collector, owning around 600 (original). Most with piano involved (i am an adult piano student, not gifted at all ). Little vocal music in my collection and only 2 complete operas! Fidelio and Carmen.

Regards


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

YouTube is definitely your friend, There are lots of complete operas on there.

Here for example is a short and accessible one, Cavalleria Rusticana with the wonderful Waltraud Meier.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Juan said:


> I have never attended an opera representation.
> I am almost unaware of the plot.


Those are your two problems. Rectify them and you will probably love opera.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Or you can take it to the _other_ extreme:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

brianwalker said:


> Are you following the libretto along as they sing?
> I can't stress how important that is.


I use public transport & listening to opera & reading the libretto has transformed what is usually a boring & painful experience into something magical.


----------

